# Rabbits Won't Breed!



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a buck and a doe (NZ White), both 2yrs old and younger.  I've tried breeding them twice this past fall, but no go.  The first time the doe didn't seem to take, but the second time the buck mounted correctly and she seemed to accept him.  But, no rabbits.  

Any ideas?  I followed the usual rules, like putting the buck in again after eight hours, then 10 days later.

Thank you,
Melody


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Feb 4, 2011)

Are they both in good shape? Proven?  Maybe find another buck and try him. If not, then try a different doe. I hate to move rabbits for things like this, but there's not point in having them unless they produce. (Unless they're your pet)


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 5, 2011)

I noticed you said put the buck in after eight hours, are you putting him in her cage? It should always go the other way around, put her in his cage. This is because the does are territorial and although it sounds like that's not the problem, it might help and is always good for future reference.

He can mount her all he wants but that doesn't necessarily mean that they've bred. Did he make a silly noise and fall off of her sideways? That is the actual moment of "woohoo"  He might have to stay in her cage longer than however long you're leaving him in here.

What I'm about to give you is VERY BAD rabbit advice according to the books but I used it as a last resort and it worked fine. I had a breeding pair of New Zealands and the doe refused to take to the buck, so I fixed up a horse stall (any large confine space will do, even a very large cage) and put them both in it. They lived in there for about two weeks, I pulled the buck and let her stay there until she kindled. Three weeks later, voila! Squirmy pink baby New Zealands! Apparently it took her a week to warm up before the act.


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I _did_ put the doe into the buck's cage... didn't say it right there.  No, they're not proven-- if "proven" means that she's had litters before or he's bred before.  He's almost 3 yrs. old and she is about a year old now, and neither of them have been bred.  

The only noise I heard was when the doe screamed one of the times the buck mounted her.  He fell off sideways, but I didn't hear any noise from him.  

I'm going to try them one more time and then try another doe (and then another buck if that doesn't work).  He seems to be enthusiastic, but she has always been skittish and unwelcoming.  



> I hate to move rabbits for things like this, but there's not point in having them unless they produce. (Unless they're your pet)


Agreed!  I've had pet rabbits for years and finally decided to go through with my dream of breeding them for meat-- and this is not what I've heard about rabbits reproducing!!


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 5, 2011)

can you post some pics of the 2 rabbits?


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 5, 2011)

This forum won't allow me to post URLs or images, so would you mind my sending the pics to you by email (or PM, if that works)?

Meanwhile, the avatar I just uploaded is of my buck.


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 9, 2011)

I can post pics now!  (Just found out why I couldn't before...)

Here's Rowena, my doe.  She's just about 1 yr. old.







Adam, the buck.  He's nearly 2 yrs. old.






I'll try and get some posed pictures soon.  I don't have a very good camera right now, tho.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 10, 2011)

Any luck yet?  My buck that had NO interest in breeding in Dec, Jan, Feb, has a doe with him and was trying to breed her.


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 10, 2011)

I bred them again a couple days ago and it looks like he did it.  But that's what I thought twice before... we'll see!


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I went out on the morning of March 11 and guess what?  There were nine kits on the wire.  I was shocked, to say the least!  I guess you can never assume anything...

So, I bred her again immediately and she's due in early April.  I'm so excited!  I was about to do something different.


----------



## Ozark Daisy (Mar 20, 2011)

Could he have been to fat?
They usually won't breed if they are fat.

Maybe you already know that.


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe, but I was thinking that the doe was not getting enough nutrition.  When I bred them the first two times, I was giving both the doe and buck a certain ration of pellets -- I did give her a little more than usual though.  But then when I got on this forum and several people said to feed pregnant and nursing does all they want (duh!) I started feeding her all she could eat.  So, I'm thinking she aborted her first two litters.:/ 

The litter she gave birth to (which by the way was very clean, I didn't notice them until I saw one drop of blood under the cage) looked very healthy and the kits were good-sized, at least to my inexperienced eyes.  (I wish I'd taken a picture of them.)


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Apr 29, 2011)

Great News!!!  A litter of 10 was born on April 10! 





They were all lively and healthy, and the doe was taking good care of them.  We left for the weekend when they were four days old, and came back to find 9 instead of 10... not sure what happened, but I'm thinking it died and she did away with it.  




They'll be 3 weeks old this Sunday... and I already have buyers for most of them!  I feel blessed.

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 29, 2011)

Soo cute! Congrats--glad they finally bred (& bred again) for you.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 29, 2011)

They are precious!

Congrats!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations!

Nice looking kits!

Have a good day!


----------

